
'Most Unusual' Vehicle Stopped on M25 in Hertfordshire - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-49393998
======
Kaibeezy
_a "homemade electric motorcycle" which was "made from bits of balsa wood and
duck tape"_

